# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Tomatensaft - gut oder schlecht?

## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
in der Ausgabe Nr. 3 "DER SPIEGEL - WISSEN" lese ich soeben:
"Glaubenssätze wie der, dass Obst und Gemüse vor Krebs schützen, hielten kritischer Nachprüfung nicht stand. Das jahrzehntelang verteufelte Hühnerei, das angeblich den Cholesteringehalt im Blut erhöht, musste rehabilitiert werden. Tomatensaft, der noch 2004 von renommierten Kieler Ärzten als vorbeugend gegen Prostatakarzinome empfohlen wurde, steht seit 2007 sogar im Verdacht, das Prostatakrebsrisiko eventuell zu steigern."
Was soll man da noch glauben, geschweige denn machen? Soll man den Tomatensaft weiter trinken oder diesen künftig besser meiden? Wer kann dazu etwas sagen?
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Was soll man da noch glauben, geschweige denn machen? Soll man den Tomatensaft weiter trinken oder diesen künftig besser meiden? Wer kann dazu etwas sagen?
> Viele Grüße
> Helmut


Hallo Helmut,

derartige Artikel kommen - wie das Ungeheuer von Loch Ness - alle Jahre wieder an die Oberfläche, können aber die wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse nicht angreifen. Auch das Thema der angeblichen PCa-Förderung durch Tomatensaft ist seit längerem bekannt und immer für einen Zeitungsartikel gut.

Nachstehend habe ich einen Artikel angefügt, der die gegenwärtige Situation beschreibt. Allgemein gilt: ein normalgewichtiger Mann braucht täglich mindestens 16 mg Lycopin in einem Tomatenprodukt. Diese Mindestdosis ist mit dem üblicherweise aus Konzentrat verdünntem Tomatensaft bei der üblichen Trinkmenge von 250 ml nicht zu erreichen.
Besser ist es nach neueren Forschungen, aus Tomatensaft durch Wasserentzug gewonnenes Tomatenpulver zu nehmen (enthält konzentriertes Lycopin) und mit wenig Wasser zu einem wohlschmeckenden Tomatenmark anzurühren. Dabei entsteht, nach einer wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung, das auf das Wachstum von PCa negativ wirkende FruHis (siehe Artikel).

Ich selbst nehme seit 2004 täglich käufliches Tomatenmark oder/und Lycopin-Kapseln, seit 2008 das beschriebene Tomatenmark aus Tomatenpulver. Wegen paralleler Einnahme auch anderer Wirkstoffe (GranaProstan, Terazosin, Avodart) ist eine eindeutige Zuordnung nicht möglich. Auf jeden Fall ist nach einem PSA-Wert von 5,7 -6,1 (2003) der Wert weitgehend konstant und fiel bis 2009 zügig bis auf heute PSA 3 - 4 ng/ml und dies trotz GS 3+4=7/IIb.

Viele Grüße
HWL
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Neu: Tomatenpulver zur Wachstumshemmung bei PCa* 
Liebe Mitstreiter

Es gibt neue Informationen zur Nutzung von Tomatenprodukten für die Prävention von PCa und als Hemmstoff für das Tumorwachstum. Ich hatte mich im Jahr 2004 zum ersten Mal intensiv mit diesem Thema beschäftigt, nachzulesen in KISP = www.prostatakrebse.de ---> Forumextrakt --> Ernährung --> Lycopin. Damals war vermutet worden, daß neben Lycopin in Tomatenmark und Tomatenpüree ein weiterer, bis dahin unbekannter Wirkstoff der eigentliche Grund für die tumorhemmende Wirkung von Tomatenprodukten sein dürfte. Die in den 90er-Jahren sowie von 2001 bis 2004 erschienene Flut von Veröffentlichung wurde von der amerikanischen FDA im Herbst 2004 durch ein Statement mehr oder weniger gestoppt mit der Aussage, daß zur krebshemmenden Wirkung von Tomaten keine eindeutigen Beweise vorlägen. Dies geschah, obwohl bereits im Jahr 2003 eine Veröffentlichung der University of Maryland (J Natl Cancer Inst) darauf hinwies, daß ein zweiter Stoff in Synergie zu Lycopin die eigentliche Hemmung bewirken könnte. Diese Studie blieb damals ohne Echo. Nachdem Hartmut in einem Forumsbeitrag am 05.08.2008 auf eine aktuelle Veröffentlichung in www.uroonkologie.de hingewiesen hatte, in der zu diesem Thema berichtet wurde, gab es hierzu keine Kommentare und m.W. keine weiteren Informationen.

Bei den letzten Streifzügen im Internet treffe ich auf den Originalbericht in Cancer Resarch (Vol.68, Issue 11, Pages 4384-91, Jun 1, 2008, dem Journal der American Association for Cancer Research), daß die Departments of Biochemistry and Child Health, University of Missouri-Columbia dieses Thema in 2007 aufgegriffen hatten - und fündig geworden sind. So gab es in Cancer Research einen Bericht über Tierversuchen mit Ratten. Dabei sei ein bisher unbekannter Wirkstoff entdeckt worden, der mit Lycopin zusammen eine starke krebshemmende Wirkung zeige. 

Man stellte zunächst in vitro fest, daß ein im Tomatenpulver enthaltenes antioxidantes Ketosamin, das D-Fruktose-L-Histidin, genannt *FruHis*, zusammen mit Lycopin die entsprechende Wirkung zeigt. Durch Versuche mit sog. Copenhagen-Ratten, die entsprechende PCa-Linien erhielten (MAT-LyLu-PCa-Zellen), wurde festgestellt, daß dehydratiertes Tomatenpulver nach Wasserzugabe zwischen *FruHis* und Lycopin eine stark krebshemmende Verbindung entwickelt. Die in vivo Versuche mit verschieden gefütterten Ratten ergaben, daß die Lebensdauer der mit dem rehydratierten Tomatenpulver gefütterten Ratten erheblich höher lag, als bei den normal gefütterten Tieren. 

Während makrokopische PCa-Tumore bei 63% der Kontrolltiere mit normaler Fütterung auftraten, war dies nur bei 18 % der mit Tomatenpulver + *FruHis* gefütterten Tiere der Fall. Eine sehr wichtige Aussage war m.E., daß *FruHis* bei über 250 μmol/l den oxidativen DNA-Abbau in vitro (!) vollständig blockiere. Die Schlussfolgerung des Teams um den Projektleiter Valerie Mossine ist besonders interessant. "Denn das Ergebnis deutet daraufhin, daß Tomatenprodukte, die durch Rehydration von Tomatenpulver hergestellt werden, ein potentiell chemopräventives Agens bzw. Agentien enthalten".

Zwar wird in solchen Fällen stets auf zukünftige Forschungen verwiesen und empfohlen, die entsprechenden Versuche abzuwarten. In diesem Fall bin ich aber, ähnlich wie 2005 beim Thema Granatapfelelixier der Meinung, daß man in diesem Fall derartige zeitaufwendigen Versuche nicht unbedingt abwarten muß, da der Verzehr von Tomatenpulver als Tomatenpaste m.E. unkritisch ist. Denn man nimmt die Verbindungen seit Jahren in bestimmten industriell gefertigten Lebensmitteln ohne Probleme zu sich, wenn auch in geringerer Konzentration. Dies gilt m.E. besonders für die Forumsteilnehmer, die bereits Tomatenprodukte in anderer Form als Tomatenpulver einnehmen. 

Um entsprechende Aktivitäten anzuschieben, habe ich Verbindung zum Entwicklungsleiter der Obipektin AG in der Schweiz aufgenommen. Obipektin ist bekannt u.a. als europaweit größter Hersteller von Tomatenpulver für die Lebensmittelindustrie und von Modifiziertem Citrus Pektin (MCP), das einige Forumsteilnehmer einnehmen. Bei diesen Kontakten wurde mir ein Tomatenpulver mit garantiertem Lycopingehalt von 160 mg pro 100 g Pulver angeboten und zugesagt, den Gehalt an *FruHis* analytisch bestimmen zu lassen. Es werden Kleinpackungen mit 1 kg Tomatenpulver = 30,- Euro frei Haus; 2 x 1 kg = 50,- Euro frei Haus und 10 x 1 kg = 210,- Euro frei Haus geliefert. Weitere Informationen über die zweckmäßige Tagesdosis und die Art der Einnahme sind hier vorhanden und können bei Bedarf mitgeteilt werden.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Helmut,

Wikipedia sagt folgendes http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lycopin

Zitat Anfang:
*"Lycopin*, auch *Lycopen* oder *Leukopin* gehört zur Klasse der Carotinoide und wird in hohen Konzentrationen in Tomaten - von deren wissenschaftlichem Namen _Solanum lycopersicum_ auch die Bezeichnung des Stoffes herrührt - und Hagebutten gefunden. Der Stoff besitzt aufgrund seiner Polyen-Struktur eine rote Farbe, welche auch den Tomaten ihre charakteristische Färbung verleiht. Es ist als Lebensmittelfarbstoff *E 160d* in der EU zugelassen. Lycopin zählt zu den Antioxidantien und gilt als Radikalfänger, d.h., es kann bestimmte reaktionsfreudige Moleküle im menschlichen Körper unschädlich machen."
Zitat Ende

und

Zitat Anfang:
"Es gab Hinweise, dass der Konsum von Lycopin zu einem reduzierten Risiko führt, an Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankung, Krebs (vor allem Prostatakrebs[3]), Diabetes mellitus, Osteoporose und Unfruchtbarkeit zu leiden.[4] Eine neuere, große Studie mit ca. 28.000 Probanden lässt jedoch vermuten, dass kein Zusammenhang zwischen Lycopin und Krebsrisiko besteht. Vielmehr zeigte sich, dass das verwandte Antioxidant β-Carotin das Risiko für Prostatakrebs erhöht."
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/05/070517063011.htm
Zitat Ende

Gruß
Günter

----------


## helmutS

Hallo HWL, hallo Günter,
vielen Dank für die Infos.
Trinke seit Jahren jeden Tag ein Glas WIKUTO und seit August zusätzlich auch noch das von HWL empfohlene Tomatenpulver. 
Wenn man dann aber in einer Fachzeitschrift solche (Falsch-)Aussagen liest, dann kommen einem schon Zweifel, ob man alles richtig macht. Deshalb nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Mitteilungen. Werde also so weiter machen wie bisher.
Alles Gute und viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Viktoria S.

Hallo,

Zitat:
Vielmehr zeigte sich, dass das verwandte Antioxidant β-Carotin das Risiko für Prostatakrebs erhöht."

Hierzu habe ich tatsächlich eine klare Information gefunden:


2009 Oct 28. 
*Beta-carotene supplementation and cancer risk: a systematic review and metaanalysis of randomized controlled trials.*

UMR U 557 INSERM, U 1125 INRA, CNAM, Université Paris 13, F-93017 Bobigny, France.
The effect of beta-carotene supplementation on cancer incidence has been investigated in several randomized controlled trials. The objective was to review the effect of beta-carotene supplementation on cancer incidence in randomized trials by cancer site, beta-carotene supplementation characteristics and study population. Relevant trials were retrieved by searching PubMed (up to April 2009). Authors involved in selected studies were contacted for additional information. Thirteen publications reporting results from 9 randomized controlled trials were included. Overall, no effect of beta-carotene supplementation was observed on the incidence of all cancers combined (RR, 1.01; 95% CI, 0.98-1.04), pancreatic cancer (RR, 0.99; 95% CI, 0.73-1.36), colorectal cancer (RR, 0.96; 95% CI, 0.85-1.09), prostate cancer (RR, 0.99; 95% CI, 0.91-1.07), breast cancer (RR, 0.96; 95% CI, 0.85-1.10), melanoma (RR, 0.98; 95% CI, 0.65-1.46) and non melanoma skin cancer (RR, 0.99; 95% CI, 0.93-1.05). The incidence of lung and stomach cancers were significantly increased in individuals supplemented with beta-carotene at 20-30 mg day(-1) (RR, 1.16; 95% CI, 1.06-1.27 and RR, 1.34; 95% CI, 1.06-1.70), in smokers and asbestos workers (RR, 1.20; 95% CI, 1.07-1.34 and RR, 1.54; 95% CI, 1.08-2.19) compared to the placebo group. Beta-carotene supplementation has not been shown to have any beneficial effect on cancer prevention. Conversely, it was associated with increased risk not only of lung cancer but also of gastric cancer at doses of 20-30 mg day(-1), in smokers and asbestos workers. This study adds to the evidence that nutritional prevention of cancer through beta-carotene supplementation should not be recommended.

Gruss, Viktoria

----------


## Viktoria S.

Hallo, habe da noch eine Frage zu Tomatenmark:
Nahezu alle Tomatensäfte sind versalzen. Zu viel Salz erhöht den Blutdruck. Wegen seinem hohen Blutdruck kann mein Vater den Tomatensaft für WIKUTO nicht Verwenden. Ich habe ihm geraten dafür den Tomatenmark mit Wasser zu mischen. Aber in welchem Verhältnis? Da soll doch der Mass des Lycopin/FruHis stimmen. 
Wer weis was?

Gruss, Viktoria

----------


## Pinguin

*Kräutersalz*

Hallo Viktoria, nachdem die Ernährungsexperten sich noch in Stillschweigen hüllen, habe ich mich mal kundig gemacht, wie es bei Kräutersalz aussieht, was meine Frau oft einsetzt. *Hier* ist einer der vielen Hinweise. Leider ist da aber auch überwiegend das unerwünschte Salz dabei. Die Idee mit der Verdünnung durch zusätzliches Wasser ist aber leider auch nur eine Notlösung. Es ist wohl letztlich empfehlenswert, sich einen Tomatensaft ohne Salz aber mit Pfeffer oder sogar Curcumin versetzt selbst zuzubereiten.

*"Bier für die Nieren, Cognac für den Magen, Sekt für den Geist - man kann hier gesund leben"*
(Klaus Wowereit beim Eröffnungsrundgang auf der "Grünen Woche"

----------


## Pierrot

Liebe Viktoria

Ich nehme in 1 dL Wasser zwei gehäufte TL Tomatenmark und verrühre dies gut. Dann mindesten 30 Minuten ruhen lassen, damit sich gemäss HWLPORTA das FruHis bilden kann. Dann gebe ich ca. 1 EL frisches Leinöl dazu. Das löffle ich dann über den ganzen Tag verteilt. Für mich schmeckt dies herrlich. Wer wünscht kann aber noch mit Pfeffer etwas würzen. An besonderen Tagen und um die bösen Geister zu vertreiben, presse ich manchmal noch etwas Knoblauch hinein!** 

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Viktoria S.

Hallo, Pierrot,
Gute Idee, das mit dem Knoblauch. Mein Vater ist danach verrückt! :-)
Danke schön! Übrigens, weis Du wieviel Lycopin in 2 El. Tomatenmark enthalten sind. Bitte verzeihe für's Nachhacken.  :-)

Danke auch für Hutschi für die Info zur Kreutersalz.

Gruss, Viktoria

----------


## Pierrot

Liebe Viktoria
Leider weiss ich nicht, wie viel Lycopin im Tomatenmarkpulver enthalten sind.Laut dieser Homepage sollen es im Tomatenpulver aber 46.3 mg/100 g sein.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Viktoria S.

Hallo, mein Freund, Pierrot.

Danke fr den Tip. Ich habe nachgeschaut, Tomatenmark vom Supermarkt hat auch Salz drin, nur etwas weniger als T-Saft. Daher fr meinen Vater unbrauchbar. Dieses Tomatenpulver von schweizer Firma "Obipektin" scheint hingegen interessant zu sein. Ich werde Mal dort anrufen und fragen, ob das Gehalt von Lycopen wirklich so sagenchaft hoch ist (160mg/100g), und ob sie dazu ein Zertifikat haben; und ob sie inzwischen ein FruHis-Gehalt ermitteln liessen. Nach meiner Rechnung, ist es billiger, den Tomatenmark selbst zu basteln:

Durch amerikanische Vorscher zur Zeit empfohlene 
Tagesdosis = 30mg Lycopin

100g Pulver = 160mg Lycopin
Tagesdosis = 30mg Lycopin = ca.20g Pulver
10kg T-Pulver = 210 Euro
10kg = 500 x Tagesdosis
Tagesdosis = 0,42 cent
Eine Flasche T- Saft( Tagesdosis) = 1 Euro

Ausserdem finde ich viel angenehmer das Lycopin in Form von ein Bisschen T-mark zu sich zu nehmen, als den ganzen Tag nur T-saft zu schlucken. Da knnte man doch besser andere gute Flssigkeiten wie Grner Tee oder Granatapfelsaft trinken. Oder?
Zwei Fragen habe ich noch an Dich: 
1.
Zitat: 
Ich nehme in 1 dL Wasser zwei gehufte TL Tomatenmark und verrhre dies gut. Dann mindesten 30 Minuten ruhen lassen, damit sich gemss HWLPORTA das FruHis bilden kann. Dann gebe ich ca. 1 EL frisches Leinl dazu. 

Woher weiss Du das mit dem "30 min. ruhen lassen, damit sich FruHis bildet", hat Dir das HWL privat verraten?

2. Was hlst Du von Erhitzen des Tomatenmarks, da soll doch das Lycopin erst freigesetzt werden, damit es dann von dem Krper aufgenommen werden kann? HWL macht das auch, schau unter KISP-> Lycopin.

Gruss, Viktoria

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Liebe Viktoria
> Leider weiss ich nicht, wie viel Lycopin im Tomatenmarkpulver enthalten sind.
> 
> Gruss
> Pierrot


Hallo Viktoria und Pierrot

Zunchst empfehle ich sehr, zunchst die letzten Beitrge hierzu im Archiv nachzulesen.

@Viktoria: Du braucht nicht bei Obipektin anzurufen. Ich kann Dir zu den meisten Fakten von Tomatenpulver Auskunft geben., da ich mit dem Entwicklungsleiter in Kontakt stehe.

Der Lycopingehalt des Obipektin-Tomatenpulvers wird nach Umstellung auf ein moderneres Mesystem nicht mehr mit 160 mg/100 g Pulver angegeben sondern mit 135 mg/100 g.

Die Analysenergebnisse des Tomatenpulvers finden sich in einem anderen Archivbeitrag. Das Pulver enthlt keinen Anteil an Salz.

ber die Entdeckung des FruHis-Mechnismus durch den Forscher Mossine/USA gibt es eine verffentlichte Studie und viele Presseverffentlichungen. Die bisher im Laborversuch mit Ratten durchgefhrten Ergebnisse konnten bisher im Humanversuch nicht besttigt werden, da - nach meinen Informationen - hierfr bisher keine Gelder zur Verfgung stehen.

Ein System zur schnellen Beschaffung von Tomatenpulver bei Obipektin kann ber mich laufen, da anderenfalls brokratische Schwierigkeiten bedacht werden mssen.

Freundliche Gre
HWL

----------


## Viktoria S.

Lieber HWL, vilen Dank fr eine sehr genaue Auskunft!

Da Sie schon so freundlich waren, und auf meinen letzten Beitrag reagiert haben, knnten Sie sich jetzt noch die Mhe geben und die zwei Fragen in meinem letzten Bericht beantworten, wo sie Sie doch direkt angehen?

Fr die weitere Auskunft zu den Fakten von Tomatenpulver wrde ich sehr dankbar sein. Zum Beispiel, welches Labor das Gehalt des Lycopin im Pulver besttigt, und ob dazu ein Zertifikat vorliegt.

Sie schreiben, dass Analysenergebnisse sich in einem anderen Archivbeitrag befinden. Nun, ich bin neu in diesem Forum. Wrden Sie mir mit einem Verweis/Link auf diesen weiter helfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus, mfG, Viktoria.

----------


## herbertina

Hallo HWL,guten Morgen mit der Frage " Des Guten nicht zu viel " ?
Mir gengt das Elexier ( Werbung mache nicht ) und seit kurzem Granaimun ( auch hier nicht vom wem )
und ich fhle mich wohl dabei,trotz 29 PSA. 
Freundlichen Gruss
herbertina

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Viktoria


> Lieber HWL, vilen Dank fr eine sehr genaue Auskunft!
> 
> Da Sie schon so freundlich waren, und auf meinen letzten Beitrag reagiert haben, knnten Sie sich jetzt noch die Mhe geben und die zwei Fragen in meinem letzten Bericht beantworten, wo sie Sie doch direkt angehen?
> 
> Fr die weitere Auskunft zu den Fakten von Tomatenpulver wrde ich sehr dankbar sein. Zum Beispiel, welches Labor das Gehalt des Lycopin im Pulver besttigt, und ob dazu ein Zertifikat vorliegt.
> 
> Sie schreiben, dass Analysenergebnisse sich in einem anderen Archivbeitrag befinden. Nun, ich bin neu in diesem Forum. Wrden Sie mir mit einem Verweis/Link auf diesen weiter helfen?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus, mfG, Viktoria.


Liebe Viktoria,

wegen erheblicher Schwiergkeiten, nach Umstellung des bps-Forums wieder hier schreiben zu knnen, komme ich erst heute dazu, Deine Fragen zu beantworten.

1.zu  Firma Obipektin, Schweiz: 
Die Analysenergebnisse des fr PCa geeigneten Tomatenpulvers sind:
 -   9% Glucose  - 19% Fructose.
  Daneben wurden als weitere Inhaltsstoffe bestimmt
  - 12% Apfelsure
  -   6% Zitronensure
  -   2.1% Mineralstoffe, davon 1.9% Kalium, 0.06% Natrium und 0.04%
  Magnesium 
Daneben bleiben noch rund  50%, vorwiegend hhermolekulare
Kohlenhydrate (Nahrungsfasern) wie z.B. Pektine, jedoch nicht Strke.

2. Salz ist nicht enthalten

3. Die Analysen wurden im Betriebslabor von Obipektin gemacht. Ob ein Zertifikat, also eine Besttigung eines unabhngigen Prflabors erforderlich ist, wei ich nicht, bezweifele es aber. Tomatenpulver ist brigens ein Massenartikel fr die Lebensmittelindustrie.

3. Das Tomatenpulver wurde nach mehrfachem Erhitzungs- und Konzentrationsprozess und nach einem Hochtempeatur-Trocknungsverfahren als reines Pulver gewonnen. Das enthaltene Lycopin wirde
durch die mehrfachen Erhitzungsprozesse in der Verarbeitung vollstndig freigesetzt und steht dort mit 135 mg/100 g Pulver zur Verfgung. Ein Erhitzen des Tomatenpulvers vor dem Verzehr ist somit nicht erforderlich

4. Trotz mehrfacher Versuche der Entwicklungsleitung von Obipektin wurde kein Labor gefunden, das eine quantitative Bestimmung von d-Fruktose-L-Histidin (FruHis) fr die Firma durchfhren kann.

5. Nach Aussage des US-Forschers Mossine erfolgte seine Entdeckung von FruHis mit spanischem Tomatenpulver. Ein Vergleich der Analysenwerte dieses spanischen Tomatenpulvers mit dem bei Obipektin hergestellten Pulver ergab weitgehende bereinstimmung. Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, da auch die Werte von FruHis im Obipektin-Produkt und die Wirkung auf das PCa vergleichbar sind. (zumindest bei den verwendeten Labortieren).

6. Zur Verwendung des Tomatenpulvers: von mir seit langem selbst eingenommen werden
ca. 26 mg/Tag. Hierzu werden ca. 4 Melffel Tomatenpulver(beigelegt) in einem kleinen Gef mit wenig Leitungswasser und einem Schuss Olivenl zu einer Tomatenpaste verrhrt. Dabei entsteht FruHis. Ich nehme frhmorgens die Hlfte der Tomatenpaste mit einem Schluck Wasser, Abends den Rest.

7. Man kann das Tomatenpulver auch zusammen mit Bouillon-Pulver (fetthaltig) in einem Becker mit heiem Wasser bergieen und so trinken oder aber die Tomatenpaste als Brotaufstrich verzehren. Beides soll sehr lecker schmecken.

8. Die Einnahme von Tomatenpaste im gleichen Tag oder gemeinsam mit Granatapfelkonzentrat oder - kapseln ist unbedenklich, da die jeweiligen Vorgnge nach unterschiedlichen Mechanismen im Krper ablaufen und auf diese Weise unabhngig voneinander wachstumsahemmend wirken.

Freundliche Gre
HWL

----------


## Pierrot

> ......
> 6. Zur Verwendung des Tomatenpulvers: von mir seit langem selbst eingenommen werden
> ca. 26 mg/Tag. Hierzu werden ca. 4 Melffel Tomatenpulver(beigelegt) in einem kleinen Gef mit wenig Leitungswasser und einem Schuss Olivenl zu einer Tomatenpaste verrhrt. Dabei entsteht FruHis. Ich nehme frhmorgens die Hlfte der Tomatenpaste mit einem Schluck Wasser, Abends den Rest.
> ......


26 mg/Tag????

Ansonsten danke fr Deine Ausfhrungen zu Lycopin. Die Frage betr. Lycopin-Gehalt habe ich mir auch schon gestellt!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Pierrot,

Meine Rechnu ng: 0,25 mg x kg Krpergewicht + Verlustzuschlag, d.h. 0,25 x 98 Kg = 24,5 mg + Verlustzuschlag = 26 mg/Tag

Verlustzuschlag = Reste, die in Rhrgef und Teelffel zurckbleiben

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Herbertina

Habe Deine Frage nicht verstanden.

Gro
HWL

----------

